# 5 or 99?



## deleted17310 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm heading south out of I'm heading south out of Galt California today should I go on I5 or 99 pitching which is better for getting rides and getting their final destination Bakersfield area


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 19, 2017)

My guess is you would have better luck on the 5 because of more traffic but I haven't hitched that part of Cali


----------



## Mongo (Nov 20, 2017)

If you're closer to the 99 just take it. A lot of people take 99 because they think there are less police on it. if your looking for a long haul go for 5. If you end up in stockton grab a shopping cart because you're probably gonna be a homebum for a bit


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 20, 2017)

If you are going to bakersfield, the 99 would be quicker, but if you get stuck anywhere along the way, you are STUCK.

Fresno, stockton, modesto, the prior post about turning into a homebum isint bullshit, those pplaces wont let you leave, at least on the 5 there are places with good on ramps and smaller towns.

People on the 5 are traveling a longer distance, and there is moe local traffic on the 99, also alot of agriculture traffic on the 99.

You could always goo to stockton and try to get a train going south, BNSF takes you directly to bakersfield (GM only)

If you do fly a sign on the 99, id definitely make is say "Bakersfield" and not "South"


----------



## Sameer (Nov 22, 2017)

Before Interstate 5 there was 99! Some people travel on it because of nostalgia and some people travel on it because it's an easy way to go. People driving on Interstate 5 get on it in Los Angeles and don't stop driving for hours. It is likely that the 99 will be more successful for getting rides...


----------

